# Setup emails in my VPS with the domain reregistered in other provider?



## rboyart (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have my domain in godaddy.com and a VPS server with another provider.

I have an A record pointing mydomain.com at my VPS IP, so that is working good.

Now I want to setup an email account in my server too ( with the domain registered in godaddy.com),

how can I setup the DNS in godaddy to make my email working in my server? with MX pointers?

The support of godday is horrible, but I reached to contact someone that told me :

- Create a MX record in my server, mail.mydomain.com

- Update the CNAME record "mail" in godaddy to my VPS IP address.

I made that but I can't configure the email in my email client, it doesn't accept the SMTP as mail.mydomain.com

Can anyone advice me how to do this or what I'm doing wrong ?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 3, 2014)

i would suggest you to use some free email provider. From your question I figure it will be easier to start with free email hosting. After some time you could make your own server but at this point better don't, if its not for testing only. Some free email hosting with own domain:

- http://mxroute.com/, owner is from this forum (and is very nice) so you would have lot's of help

- https://www.zoho.com/mail/, I use it for my personal email zero problems in last few months

there are many more...


----------



## trewq (Jun 3, 2014)

I use mxroute for my personal emails. Haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## W3Space (Jun 12, 2014)

zoho mail is a very good option.


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 14, 2014)

Use an A record for IPv4 or AAAA for IPv6 addresses.  CNAME is used for name to name, not name to IP.

http://support.dnsimple.com/articles/differences-between-a-cname-alias-url/

You could try pinging mail.yourdomain.com to verify if it is working or not.

So, setup an A record from mail -> IP, then MX for domain.com. -> mail.domain.com.

Use a period suffix when specifying a full domain: domain.com. not domain.com


----------



## jvkz (Jun 27, 2014)

Follow these Steps:

1. Create A record such as mail.yourdomain.com at Goddady pointing to your VPS IP

2. Setup only MX record pointing to your A record address i.e; mail.yourdomain.com

3. If you have mail server running on your VPS you can go directly and configure your mail client if you do not have mail server running install a control panel such a vestacp or zpanel and it will easily setup mail server for you...

4. login to your vestacp or zpanel... add your domain and create email accounts

5. setup your mail client with incoming and outgoing address will be i.e; mail.yourdomain.com


----------

